# Anyone into "Heavy Metal"?



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

There's a school under construction a couple miles from my home(another farm bites the dust!), and I took a couple shots of the machines working. They have 7 pan scrapers, three dual powered, 3 D8 sized dozers and 2 vibratory rollers working.

We don't often see construction of this scale here, I get high on all the diesel smoke being spewed!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Another...


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Now that is my kind of sand box


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Glad to see Massachusetts (Boston) isn't the only state out there with a "Big Dig"


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

pelican,

first off hows that blizzard plow working? hoping to get some snow soon to try mine out. bought it last winter and never saw a flake afterwards. as far as the "heavy metal" im fortunate to have operated every piece of equipment you see in those pics and many more. mainly i operate trackloaders and trackhoes but occasionally get the chance to operate other pieces to fill in for guys on vacation, etc... luckily the company i work for updates all their equipment with brand new machines every 4 years so your always in a late model unit with heat/ac. i love my job for the most part but years of operating this equipment can play hell on your body.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I haven't run pan scrapers, but have operated the rest, although only occasionally. I drove by there today and everything was lined up nice and pretty. They're having trouble with the operators union, the contractor who got the job isn't a union shop. They've got a 24 hour guard posted there to prevent damaged equipment.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> but years of operating this equipment can play hell on your body.


I wish sombody had told me that 25 years ago....


----------



## a palustris (Jul 28, 2002)

Steve, what road is that off of? I hope not Lyme Kiln Rd.  
What is an acre of property goin for up there now undeveloped?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It's on CR 21, or East Noxon Rd.

Most building lots are 2+ acres and start around $90,000. There aren't too many places left that have 1 acre zoning.


----------



## DZLSNOWANDICE (Jan 26, 2003)

Love the toys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's an updated shot from the same location after our blizzard. Foundation is partially complete.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I went by there today when I was out riding around... looks like a big muddy mess now with all the rain... I can see what you mean about country that isn't country no more... I saw all kinds of subdivisions in what looks like it used to be nice farmland.

wolfie


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

*Update*

Here's a shot I took last week of the same location. Same angle from the same spot.

They've got an on site concrete plant working, most of the scrapers are done. Dozers and excavators have been working lately.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

One more:


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Just thought this pertained to "HEAVY METAL"


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I've seen that photo on another forum. Fortunately the service truck driver was not in the truck and was unharmed.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Actually, I heard that the driver of the 550 was in the truck, and was killed or at least injured. My dad works in the Cat Global Mining Group, this is one of the pictures used in a presentation about mine saftey. 

My understanding of the story is that the 550 pulled up , but the 793 didn't see him, and turned, right over him. I'm not sure what the actual story is, I'll try to find out.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

If that's the case, then the driver is still in the truck in the photo. There's no evidence of extrication or even an attempt to see if the driver is OK.

You can see the passenger door has not been opened, for it would never close again and the driver's door is under the tire.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I dont know Pelican, that driver door may have some life left in it yet.  If you look in the top right corner of the picture, you will see what looks like 2 people standing there, up against the railing, looking down at the wreckage. Mike


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

One other pic in this thread

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5689&highlight=Major+Oops

From the first pic, I'd guess that if the driver was still in there, he's gone.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

It doesnt look like they tried to remove anyone to me.Being a firefighter we would have most definetly went through the passenger door.If it wouldnt open with a pry bar we would have cut the darn door right off and probably even the roof or atleast part of it.Cant really see the driver side but most likely we would just try to support that side while we are using the jaws to tear the truck apart.


----------

